# Asphalt Trimmings for Driveway?



## jcountry (Oct 22, 2010)

Not exactly a "motorized" question, but it does have something to do with motorized vehicles:

Has anyone here tried using the asphalt "grindings" or "trimmings" for covering a driveway?  I'm just wondering if they would work out better than plain gravel.

-Thanks
-J


----------



## CC Rider (Oct 22, 2010)

Trimmings do work well and seem to lay down smoother than gravel. Summer time heat will make a difference in the way it packs. I don't know how it is now, but a few years ago trimmings were hard to come by because they immediatley went back to the plant to make more asphalt.


----------



## 7 point (Oct 22, 2010)

I have asphalt millings on my drive way it makes for A really driveway if you can after you grade it out drag it about one A week just for the first couple of weeks it really helps if you get some rain shortly after you grade it out


----------



## Todd E (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't exactly know what they call it...............but, crushed concrete is some good stuff, too. I have seen it delivered by the dump load. It seems to be somewhat wet. Have to use a bobcat to spread it. Once dried...nice "firm" driveway layer.


----------



## luv2drum (Oct 22, 2010)

millings work great. Like the others said, hot weather is the best and smooth it out a couple of times as  it packs down over the first few weeks.


----------



## 7 point (Oct 23, 2010)

Todd E said:


> I don't exactly know what they call it...............but, crushed concrete is some good stuff, too. I have seen it delivered by the dump load. It seems to be somewhat wet. Have to use a bobcat to spread it. Once dried...nice "firm" driveway layer.



Some of the cocrete plants have whats called wash out from where they wash the trucks and plan out some times they will give it to you if you have A way to haul it  when it drys out it makes A good drive way we have some on the road going to our camp .


----------



## murf (Oct 24, 2010)

I know of a road that you would swear is asphalt. It's actually wood and bark chips from a mill sprayed with oil then just driven on for compaction.


----------



## SPOOLFED (Oct 25, 2010)

The asphalt millings work great.  I run a restaurant in Fl and we just got the asphalt last year and always used crush ceret before.  It always has a dust problem and will washout in heavy rains.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 25, 2010)

7 point said:


> Some of the cocrete plants have whats called wash out from where they wash the trucks and plan out some times they will give it to you if you have A way to haul it  when it drys out it makes A good drive way we have some on the road going to our camp .



My in-laws just had wash-out put on their driveway after they had the ruts and erosion fixed. It's VERY dusty when it's dry, but once it gets wet, it's almost like it cures like concrete is supposed to. It still kicks up a little bit of dust after a long period without rain.


----------



## jcountry (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the great info!

-I had never heard of that "wash out" stuff, but I will definitely check into it as well.
-Thanks
-J


----------



## donald-f (Oct 30, 2010)

Todd E said:


> I don't exactly know what they call it...............but, crushed concrete is some good stuff, too. I have seen it delivered by the dump load. It seems to be somewhat wet. Have to use a bobcat to spread it. Once dried...nice "firm" driveway layer.



I think what he is talking about is called "crusher run". It is what is used for the base for highways. Grade out your area and put it down about 3 or 4 in wet it down a little and pack it. It will work for a long time.


----------



## 2011GADawg (Oct 31, 2010)

donald-f said:


> I think what he is talking about is called "crusher run". It is what is used for the base for highways. Grade out your area and put it down about 3 or 4 in wet it down a little and pack it. It will work for a long time.


That is exactly what its called if you pack it down good it is almost just like asphalt


----------



## LJR (Nov 6, 2010)

"Crush and run" is different than "wash out" waste. Crush and run comes from a rock quarry, and is made of crushed stone. Wash out comes from a concrete plant, and have very little rock, usually. Wash out has a lot sand, ash, cement.


I have asphalt trimings in my driveway, and it packs good, no dust. However I do have grass growing though it, and the mower does throw asphalt everywhere.

Crush and run does pack ok, but it will wash out easy in heavy rain. Grass will also grow through easy.

Concrete "wash out" packs great, it is dusty, and can get muddy after a lot of rain or standing water. Because of the chemical content in wash out, grass is no problem.


----------

